# UK PCC - can i specify more than 1 countries



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

May I know if I could select more than 1 countries other than New Zealand when I am applying for UK PCC and just pay for 1 application fee (35 pounds for standard)? Or I have to submit 2 separate application for each of the countries?

All help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ling_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if I could select more than 1 countries other than New Zealand when I am applying for UK PCC and just pay for 1 application fee (35 pounds for standard)? Or I have to submit 2 separate application for each of the countries?
> 
> ...


What's UK PCC? Should this be on the UK forum?


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> What's UK PCC? Should this be on the UK forum?


I am preparing PCC for New Zealand migration hence thought may be could find out some info on UK PCC.

Have received reply from the UK ACPO Criminal Records Office (ACRO) as below:

"" 
The 'extra' country will just count as an extra copy, so please tick both countries and pay for one extra copy ""

Regards.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Police Criminal Convictions? is that what you meant 

Yes you'll need an original copy for each country, but now you know that. 

How much did you pay in total, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Darla.R said:


> Police Criminal Convictions? is that what you meant
> 
> Yes you'll need an original copy for each country, but now you know that.
> 
> How much did you pay in total, if you don't mind me asking?


Hi,

yes, you are right.

The cost of the PCC depends on the type of service (time line) require.

35 pounds - normal service (10 working days)
70 pounds - express service (2 working days)

for each additional copies (if specify more than 1 countries), 5 pound extra per country.

Regards.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

That's good, 5 pounds a copy isn't too bad really is it.


----------

